# virginia brand vidalia onion vinaigrette what do you use it for?



## 88rxna (Jul 9, 2017)

A local butcher shop shop carries this stuff, a ton of it.  They swear by it...
I didnot have time to ask what they use it for. Anyone have any recipes they use it on? It sounds good, maybe in chicken? I'm not really sure?


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 27, 2017)

88, sounds like salad dressing ??


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 27, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> 88, sounds like salad dressing ??



Yeah, but in a butcher shop, CM??

Possibly a marinade or injection.

Gary


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 28, 2017)

I believe it is a salad dressing. But they had tons of it. They must use it on something? I was really curious as to what it could be used on as a marinate. They would not tell me how they uswork it


----------



## cobra2 (Aug 29, 2017)

It's a salad dressing for sure. Most of the vinaigrettes have too much water added to them to be useful for injecting. A lot also have an insane amount of sugar added to them to hide the not vidalia onions mixed into the cheap versions. 

That being said:

brush it on green veggies right before you take them off the grill. Adds a little bit of a sweet/sour to them.
add 1/8 cup to 1 lb of 'lean' ground anything for weird burgers.
leave your chicken (skin on) sitting in it for 4-12 hours before grilling.
That's all I got. IMHO, just buy the onion to get more bang for your buck. But I'm biased as I'm from GA.


----------

